# Iran



## Ali Kordasti (Feb 7, 2015)

Is there any lodge in Iran? I have read History of Masonry and I have become very interested to know about it. I am an English Language Teacher and run an institute in Tehran.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 7, 2015)

It is my understanding the Grand Lodge of Iran is in exile.  I am unaware of any recognized Masonry in Iran


----------



## vangoedenaam (Feb 8, 2015)

I think masonry could well be illegal in Iran. It is illegal in many less free countries. There might be 'underground' lodges, but if they are hard to find for the secret service, they will be hard to find for a normal person.


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 9, 2015)

Freemasonry was outlawed in Iran in 1979 when the Islamic Revolutionary Government took control and there has been no change in that situation.


----------



## Ali Kordasti (Feb 10, 2015)

Why is that? Is it a political network. as far as I know it is based on unity and brotherhood and peace.


----------



## vangoedenaam (Feb 10, 2015)

Dictatorial regimes dont like freethinkers and they dont like secrets.


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 10, 2015)

Sadly what Freemasonry actually is and stands for is quite irrelevant when it comes to totalitarian regimes.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 10, 2015)

Ali Kordasti said:


> Why is that?



We teach free choice of religious belief and practice by any individual.  Countries that forbid their citizens from any sort of religious conversion other than to one specific faith do not like free choice of religion in the sense that we mean it and practice it.



> Is it a political network.



I find it strange that anyone would think this.  Discussion of sectarian politics is forbidden by our rules in the members only parts of our meetings and this restriction is expanded by tradition to the parts of our meetings that are open to non-members.



> as far as I know it is based on unity and brotherhood and peace.



Yes.  We foster personal excellence one man at a time.

You can live by our principles in your home country without going into conflict with your government.  You can leave your country and become a Mason but then you would be in exile no longer able to safely return.  Either choice allows using peaceful means to influence future policy changes towards increased freedom, but the actions of the two paths are very different.


----------



## vangoedenaam (Feb 10, 2015)

We know we are not a political power, but those that dont like our secrets and our freethinking cant be sure and distrust us. Better to kill what you dont control


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 11, 2015)

vangoedenaam said:


> We know we are not a political power, but those that dont like our secrets and our freethinking cant be sure and distrust us.



Rather than working to understand the insane it is a good strategy to diagnose them and move on.  Never wrestle with a pig in the mud.  You get dirty and the pig likes it.



> Better to kill what you dont control



Better still to not get killed as you move on.  Those who stay alert and know when to dodge when attacked live to dodge another day.


----------



## vangoedenaam (Feb 11, 2015)

True as viewed from both sides


----------

